

Excellent start-up idea... - blored

An app that let's facebook users create their own facebook apps.
======
parker
I'd much rather see a facebook app that prints "Hello World!";

Simple, AND useful. Seriously. Awesome.

------
zurla
isn't this how skynet got started?

------
s_baar
Anything that leads to facebook becoming self-aware is a bad idea.

------
swhnorton
It's actually being done. Can't say too much.

~~~
blored
I'd imagine that it's just a race against the clock.

